# WTB Tricycle Wheels



## Talewinds (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking for (2) rear wheels for a 30's tricycle. Specs:

8" to 8-1/8" diameter rims.
Does not need to have the CAB tires intact.
12 spoke preferred.
Looking for the type with traditional spokes/nipples and cast hubs.

(not the newer integral spokes and stamped/formed hubs)

PM me with any leads, thanks!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 23, 2011)

Try these guys:

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Blue-Diamond-Hamilton-Pedal-Car-Parts.html

The site isn't helpful, but I have seen thier catalog from a tricycle collector and it had some tricycle stuff...reproduction of course, if you cannot find exactly what you need.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the lead Scrubbinrims, but no luck 
Also struck out at tricyclefetish.com


----------



## Gordon (Feb 23, 2011)

I may have an extra pair, give me a day or two to dig them out.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 23, 2011)

Gordon said:


> I may have an extra pair, give me a day or two to dig them out.




That would be SOOOOOOOO cool!


----------



## Gordon (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry, they are larger than I remembered. They have a diameter of about 12 1/2 inches.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 24, 2011)

GGGAAAAAHHH! Thanks for looking Gordon.

My search continues.....


----------



## spook1s (Mar 25, 2011)

Bumped it for ya!!!


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you! Still looking..........


----------



## spook1s (Mar 26, 2011)

What about  rideahiggins  ad? He recently found a load of wheels! Might have something for you in all of them?


----------

